

Salaries in the Realm of Design - cwan
http://www.xemion.com/web-design-salaries.html

======
beoba
What's the difference between a "Software Engineer", a "Software
Engineer/Programmer", and a "Software Developer"?

The BLS has categories of "Computer Software Engineer" and "Computer
Programmer" which are fairly well defined[1]. The gist of their definition is
that the prior actually works out the design and implementation, whereas the
latter would just be converting literal instructions to code without as much
thought put into the process. Or at least that's how I interpreted it, see
<http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos303.htm> .

[1] However, even their definition is becoming less clear: " _As software
design has continued to advance, and some programming functions have become
automated, programmers have begun to assume some of the responsibilities that
were once performed only by software engineers._ "

~~~
olalonde
To be honest, I wouldn't trust any of this data at all. 45,000$ for a Software
Engineer in the UK... wtf? This was my salary as a web developer in Canada out
of high school. I'd be extremely surprised that we have higher IT salaries
than in the UK...

------
tptacek
Wow, that's a bad infographic.

------
buckwild
I literally laughed out loud when I saw this. I have relatives in india, who
are good software engineers (but not AMAZING), and they get WAY WAY more than
$6000 USD a year. Infographic Fail.

------
moomba
This data is clearly incorrect. Sr. Software Engineers make much more than
$89k in the US. I've been working less than 2 years at a large company as my
first job and already make more than this as a "Software Engineer".

~~~
timcederman
Are you in the Bay Area, NYC, or Boston? Salaries listed are likely an average
across the entire country.

